# Sonic Boom: Fire and Ice



## Spongebob (Jun 9, 2015)

http://youtu.be/X1TwJmYz3eQ

OH GOD HELP US ALL


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 9, 2015)

Still waiting for the 2016 PS4/Xbox One/PC main series game.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

lmao the amount of dislikes on that video


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 9, 2015)

>Both Sonic Boom titles get bad reviews and Rise of Lyric was really shat on
>Sequel is being made

Goddammit, Capcom go this route and now Sega is joining them.

Also I thought they said that there wasn't going to be anymore Sonic exclusives on Nintendo consoles? Lied to us aswell!


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Wpq4eo2ew

Sonic finally got fed up with SEGA and their decisions


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2015)

Well lets be fair, it can't possibly be as bad as either of the other Sonic Boom games, right? I mean, the 3DS one people praise as being the better version but even that one was pretty terrible.

I'll be surprised if they can get any worse...Though if anybody is capable of surprising me and doing something worse, it's Sonic.




Hyogo said:


> Goddammit, Capcom go this route and now Sega is joining them.



If you're talking about terrible games that nobody wants, SEGA has been doing that a lot longer.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> If you're talking about terrible games that nobody wants, SEGA has been doing that a lot longer.


True that, I had a brain fart moment.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jun 9, 2015)

What.

I mean, really. Sonic Boom's basically replaced Sonic 06 on the pedestal of 'Worst Sonic Game Ever'- yet there's going to be a _sequel_? Sega's just digging its own grave deeper right about now...


----------



## VillageDweller (Jun 9, 2015)

http://gonintendo.com/stories/235386-sonic-boom-fire-and-ice-first-gameplay-details

From this and the trailer it looks more like a Sonic Rush style game. Which is a good thing, I really liked the Sonic Rush games. It looks a little slower but eh I guess that's Sonic Boom.

also http://gonintendo.com/stories/235389-official-sonic-tumblr-takes-a-jab-at-the-original-sonic-boom they know how bad the first one was

Soo. It doesn't seem too bad. Also they're probably just making this to cash in on the TV show which as far as I know has been well received but w/e it looks better than the first two!


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh boy, a cash-in sequel because the TV show is popular...
...
..
Can Nintendo buy Sonic now?


----------



## Tao (Jun 9, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Oh boy, a cash-in sequel because the TV show is popular...
> ...
> ..
> Can Nintendo buy Sonic now?




I don't think that would help. The right thing to do would be to take Sonic out back and shoot him.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> I don't think that would help. The right thing to do would be to take Sonic out back and shoot him.



Yeah thinking about it in detail, it won't help at all.


----------



## Solus (Jun 9, 2015)

Why can't they make a real Sonic game!?!?! It kills me to see when this happens especially since there hasn't been a main title sonic game on PC for AGESSSS. 

Sonic Generations LOOKS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS ON PC. Why couldn't they stick with that?!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 9, 2015)

As a guy who grew up with Sonic and has been playing the games forever, it deeply saddens me to see SEGA in this state. The fact they tried to make a sequel of the worst selling Sonic game in history was a completely idiotic decision. I really think they should change the gameplay, voices, and story of their games. It needs to have a serious plot instead of this toddler friendly crap they've been making with good voice actors. The new ones suck imo. Now they're just throwing money away. Nice, SEGA.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 10, 2015)

The fact that they are releasing a squeal to this... I mean did they even READ the reviews to the previous one? Well it is the Sonic team...

The problem with Sonic games is that they never decide what they want to be. Its like they try to mash a platformer/puzzler/RPG/Adventure/Kiddie game into one and slap Sonic characters onto it. I honestly think that the games would be better if they cut all the plot and you just played mindless levels. 




Actually who am I kidding there's a lot more wrong with Sonic games...


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 10, 2015)

It will at best be mediocre. Something about the Sonic franchise just seems cursed at this point.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, at least it's Sanzaru and not Big Red Button?

Also, Sega said that Alien: Isolation sold poorly when it sold over 2 million copies, yet they're making a sequel to something that sold worse?

Gonna leave this here:


----------



## Enderwoman (Jun 10, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> It will at best be mediocre. Something about the Sonic franchise just seems cursed at this point.



Its more like being owned by a company with poor management and being handled by developers who don't care.

As much as I don't like Sonic Team, all these Boom games are making me want to play games by them now. I'll stick with the classics, SA1, Unleashed, Colors, Generations and Advance thank you very much....


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 12, 2015)

First Sonic Boom game turns out to be horrible and Sega be like, "You know what? We can make tons of profit if we make a sequel to this game"

Sega has been making nothing but terrible decisions over the past few years, it's time to hand Sonic over to Nintendo.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 12, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> The fact that they are releasing a squeal to this... I mean did they even READ the reviews to the previous one? Well it is the Sonic team...



I'm releasing a squeal of disappointment


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 14, 2015)

Sonic Team would like to have a word with you...


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 16, 2016)

PlasmaPower said:


> Still waiting for the 2016 PS4/Xbox One/PC main series game.



Me too. Man, Sonic Generations (2011) and off to Wii U then PS4 era? That's no way to treat a fellow! Just for five years they didn't make games for some of the main consoles? The most commented system war (that has no affect and just saying)? Now both of the consoles are discontinued (PS3, at least). What do the PS3/Xbox 360 fans of Sonic do, you ask? Either this:
1. Give up on Sonic which Sega would hate.
2. Buy a $300 console for just three games?
Or that
1. Give up their up their most valuable console for which has been treated the worst but truly in mind was the best rated from no Nintendo, Sony, or Xbox fans alike. Just as me. Having a PS3, Xbox 360, Wii U had made my life better. But if other people had to give up one for another this whole place of Sonic fans would run out of Wii U systems and overload of PS3 and Xbox 360s. This madness could have been created until the rumor of Sonic Mach 2 came. Upgrading their systems? Not my idea. Only if PS4 has backwards compatibility. This turned to be a rumor. Why is Sega creating a madness?


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2016)

Lol i was gonna comment god help us all but i forgot i already said that in the original post

- - - Post Merge - - -



maounkhan said:


> Why is Sega creating a madness?



Because Sega is an awful company


----------

